# Ποιο είναι το σωστό — πορτ μπαγκάζ, πορμπαγκάζ, πορ μπαγκάζ, μπορμπαγκάζ, πορτ μπακάς; Απ.: πορτμπαγκάζ



## nevergrown (Mar 8, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω αν κάποιοι λόγω βιασύνης λένε πορ μπαγκάζ αλλά ηχεί πολύ άσχημα. Το ίδιο άσχημα ηχεί το πορμπαγκάζ ή ακόμα χειρότερα το μπορμπαγκάζ. Ακόμα πιο άσχημα ακούγεται το _πορτ πακάς_ που -ευτυχώς- είναι σπάνιο. Να τονιστεί επίσης ότι πρόκειται για ψευδόφιλο μια και στα γαλλικά είναι η σχάρα του αυτοκινήτου ή του ποδηλάτου.


----------



## psifio (Mar 8, 2011)

Τα λεξικά το δίνουν με μία λέξη (το ΛΝΕΓ δίνει και εκδοχή με ενωτικό).


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2011)

Πολύ ωραία, αλλά το μονολεκτικό είναι αυτό που προτιμούν πια τα λεξικά (π.χ. ΛΚΝ, ΛΝΕΓ, Ορθογραφικό) και το διαδίκτυο. Θα γράψω *πορτμπαγκάζ* στον τίτλο.

Πες μας τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε _coffre_ και _malle_, που είναι οι γαλλικές λέξεις για το πορτμπαγκάζ.

Και τι είναι το _porte-bagages_ όταν δεν είναι η σχάρα του αυτοκινήτου αλλά είναι στα τρένα ή τα αεροπλάνα;


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 8, 2011)

Πολλές ερωτήσεις μου θέτεις Νίκελ...
Αρχικά σκεφτόμουν να δημιουργήσω ένα θέμα με τα γαλλικά ψευδόφιλα... ίσως αργότερα. Eγώ χρησιμοποιώ την λέξη _coffre _ενώ το _malle _με την έννοια του μπαούλου ή του σεντουκιού.
Στο cnrtl.fr διαβάζουμε :
III.− Synon. de coffre (v. ce mot A 3). Malle arrière. Les voitures sont, en 1936, munies de malles incorporées à la carrosserie et qui évitent de recourir aux porte-bagages (Tinard, Automob., 1951, p. 334) : 
4. La réparation d'un véhicule accidenté est plus ou moins facile. Aussi les panneaux des cars sont démontables aisément, les ailes, capots, pare-chocs ou malles arrière aussi.
Chapelain, Techn. automob., 1956, p. 298.
Βέβαια παλιότερα τα αυτοκίνητα είχαν πορτμπαγκάζ που ψιλοέφερνε σε μπαούλο, βλ. φωτό






Να και ένα porte-bagages τρένου





Eπίσης για το _porte-bagages_ στο cnrtl.fr
A.− Cadre adapté sur un véhicule (surtout sur une bicyclette), permettant de transporter des bagages. Ma femme rapportait des fleurs sur son guidon et moi je mettais des légumes sur mon porte-bagages (Sartre, Mort ds âme, 1949, p. 247). 
B.− Galerie ou filet installé au-dessus de la tête des voyageurs, le long des parois de l'habitacle d'un véhicule de transport collectif, dans lequel on peut ranger des bagages. (Dict. xxe s.). 
Prononc. et Orth. : [pɔʀtbaga:ʒ]. Att. ds Ac. 1935. Inv. selon Rob., Lar. Lang. fr. V. porte-. Étymol. et Hist. 1. 1892 « dispositif accessoire d'un véhicule destiné à recevoir des bagages » (Baudry de Saunier, Cycl., p. 471); 2. 1923 « filet, galerie métallique où l'on place les bagages dans un véhicule de transports en commun (train, car, etc.) » (Lar. univ.). Comp. de l'élém. de compos. porte-* et du plur. de bagage. 

_Par ailleurs,_ να τονιστεί ότι η σχάρα κουζίνας είναι _grille_. 
Μαγειρεύω στη σχάρα (_sur la grille_) και στο γκριλ (_sur le gril)._


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ. Σε λίγο θα πετάνε τα γαλλικά μου με κάτι τέτοια.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 17, 2018)

nevergrown said:


> Ποιο είναι το σωστό — πορτ μπαγκάζ, πορμπαγκάζ, πορ μπαγκάζ, μπορμπαγκάζ, πορτ μπακάς;



_Φορτ μπαγκάζ_, προφανώς – πώς λέμε «Φορτ Νοξ» ένα πράμα. Μικρός έτσι το έμαθα, κι ακόμα το ακούω περιστασιακά.


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2018)

«Στο πορμπαγκάζ φορτώνεις τα σακουβαγιάζ [sic] και πας εκδρομή με το Τογιότα. Port – baggage [sic] να το πεις άμα βάλεις την Rolls Royce σου στο κρουαζιερόπλοιο σε κανά λιμάνι στην Κυανή Ακτή. Απλώς εκεί θέλει προσοχή μην ξεχαστείς και δεν αφήσεις μπουρμπουάρ στο παιδί που θα σε βοηθήσει με τις βαλίτσες.»

12 λέξεις που όποιος σέβεται τον εαυτό του λέει λάθος (και αυτό είναι σωστό)


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2018)

Κι όποιος γράφει τέτοιες λίστες με 12 λέξεις κλπ καλό είναι να θυμάται την παροιμία περί μεταξωτών βρακιών. 
Που είναι το λάθος στη γουρνοπούλα ή στο γουρνόπουλο, εδώ που τα λέμε; Έτσι λέγεται στη μισή Ελλάδα και είναι διάλεκτος ή τοπική προφορά, όχι λάθος. Αλλιώς κι ο θείος μου από το Μοναστηράκι Ναυπακτίας που έλεγε στη γιαγιά μου "γειάσ' ωρή Βασίλω" αντί να της λέει "χαίρε, ω Βασιλική" έκανε γραμματικό λάθος (που ΔΕΝ έκανε). Κι η γειτόνισσα από το Αγρίνιο που φώναζε του γιού της "α θα σι πιας θα σι τσακίς" κι αυτή λάθος μίλαγε;
Σημ. το τηλεκοντρόλ δεν το έχω ακούσει ποτέ κομπιούτερ. Την αριθμομηχανή τη λέγανε παλιά κομπιουτερ(άκι) και το λέω κι εγώ έτσι καμιά φορά και δεν με καταλαβαίνουν, ενώ δεν είναι και λάθος αφού προκειται για συσκευή που κάνει υπολογισμούς.


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2018)

...
SBE, είμαι σίγουρος πως ξέρεις ότι όσον αφορά τα διαλεκτικά, τα λαϊκότροπα, τις παραφθορές και τις προφορές και γραφές που αποκλίνουν από την επίσημη νόρμα, για μένα τουλάχιστον κρούεις θύρες ορθάνοιχτες (you're preaching to the choirboy, who frequently and earnestly sings and talks and writes in dialects ). Cheers, στις γουρνοχαρές μας! 

Τώρα, για το λιστίδιο που ανέφερα παρεμπιπτόντως σαν πηγή της φωτό με αφορμή την προφορά της λέξης του νήματος, δεν έχουμε βέβαια μεγάλες απαιτήσεις από τέτοια πονήματα, από την άλλη όμως, είναι καλό να λέγονται μερικά πράγματα, έστω και κουτσά στραβά, γιατί οι λαθολόγοι και οι καθαρολόγοι πληθαίνουν και πάνε, και βάλθηκαν να «διορθώσουν» ακόμα κι αυτά που δεν επιδέχονται ούτε χρειάζονται διόρθωση. Κι έχω την εντύπωση ότι η λέξη «λάθος» εκεί έχει τη σημασία που έγραψα πριν, αυτού που αποκλίνει από το κοινό και μαζικά καθιερωμένο.

Σημ.: το τηλεκοντρόλ το έχω ακούσει σαν «κομπιούτερ», νομίζω πως λέγεται πιο συχνά από ανθρώπους μεγαλύτερους σε ηλικία, που συνήθως δεν είναι καθόλου εξοικειωμένοι με τα τεχνολογικά μαραφέτια και τσουβαλιάζουν όλα τα μπλιμπλίκια με κουμπάκια κάτω από την ομπρέλα του κομπιούτερ. Και ασφαλώς δεν είναι λάθος το κομπιουτεράκι για την αριθμομηχανή. It computes.


----------



## Neikos (Jan 20, 2018)

SBE said:


> Την αριθμομηχανή τη λέγανε παλιά κομπιουτερ(άκι) και το λέω κι εγώ έτσι καμιά φορά και δεν με καταλαβαίνουν, ενώ δεν είναι και λάθος αφού προκειται για συσκευή που κάνει υπολογισμούς.



Αν πω ότι δεν το έλεγα ποτέ αριθμομηχανή και ούτε θυμάμαι άλλους να χρησιμοποιούν συχνά αυτή τη λέξη, θα ακουστώ εξωγήινος; Είχα την εντύπωση ότι πάντα κομπιουτεράκι το λέγαμε, τουλάχιστον όταν το χρησιμοποιούσαμε πριν αποκτήσουμε όλοι κινητό. Δηλαδή μπορεί να πω κομπιουτεράκι και να μην με καταλάβουν; Ούτε που μου είχε περάσει απ' το μυαλό. 

Το τηλεκοντρόλ το λένε ακόμα κομπιούτερ οι γονείς μου, ας πούμε, και νομίζω ότι το έλεγα κι εγώ έτσι όταν ήμουν μικρός. Τώρα όχι. Νομίζω ότι ισχύει αυτό που λέει o Δαεμάνος, πως ό,τι έχει κουμπάκια λέγεται κομπιούτερ από τους μη εξοικειωμένους με την τεχνολογία. Μια χαρά λύση βρήκανε.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 20, 2018)

Neikos said:


> Αν πω ότι δεν το έλεγα ποτέ αριθμομηχανή και ούτε θυμάμαι άλλους να χρησιμοποιούν συχνά αυτή τη λέξη, θα ακουστώ εξωγήινος; Είχα την εντύπωση ότι πάντα κομπιουτεράκι το λέγαμε, τουλάχιστον όταν το χρησιμοποιούσαμε πριν αποκτήσουμε όλοι κινητό. Δηλαδή μπορεί να πω κομπιουτεράκι και να μην με καταλάβουν; Ούτε που μου είχε περάσει απ' το μυαλό.
> 
> Το τηλεκοντρόλ το λένε ακόμα κομπιούτερ οι γονείς μου, ας πούμε, και νομίζω ότι το έλεγα κι εγώ έτσι όταν ήμουν μικρός. Τώρα όχι. Νομίζω ότι ισχύει αυτό που λέει o Δαεμάνος, πως ό,τι έχει κουμπάκια λέγεται κομπιούτερ από τους μη εξοικειωμένους με την τεχνολογία. Μια χαρά λύση βρήκανε.



Ε λοιπόν, ακριβώς τα ίδια ήθελα κι εγώ να πω. Με ό,τι γράφει εδώ συμφωνώ απόλυτα.

Μου φαίνεται περίεργο τώρα που δεν λέω «κομπιουτεράκι» ούτε «κομπιούτερ»· λέξεις που χρησιμοποιούσα καθημερινά κάποτε, έχουν πλέον εξαφανιστεί από το λεξιλόγιό μου. Τις εκτόπισε η _αριθμομηχανή_*, και το _τηλεκοντρόλ_, και ο _υπολογιστής_ ή το _λάπτοπ_ (ο _φορητός_ δεν έπιασε, τελικά).

* Ως εφαρμογή υπολογιστή ή κινητού, αλλιώς πάλι κομπιουτεράκι θα το πω. Θυμάστε τα ειδικά που κυκλοφόρησαν για τις μετατροπές των τιμών όταν άρχισε το ευρώ; Η μητέρα μου είχε ένα για τα ψώνια· εγώ απλώς έβαζα την ισοτιμία στο σχολικό μου κομπιουτεράκι, που μου το είχε φέρει μια θεία από την Αμερική και είχε χρυσαφί μεταλλικό καπάκι σαν ταμπακιέρα. Περίεργο πραγματάκι, το είχα για χρόνια στην κασετίνα μου. Τι μου θύμησες τώρα...


----------



## SBE (Jan 21, 2018)

Χρησιμοποιώ αναγκαστικά τη λέξη αριθμομηχανή για να με καταλαβαίνουν όταν αναφέρομαι στο Casio fx-85gt για παράδειγμα (είναι το μοντέλο που επιτρέπεται στις εξετάσεις στο ΗΒ). Αν πω κομπιουτεράκι με κοιτάνε περίεργα αυτοί που δεν είχαν γεννηθεί όταν εγώ απόκτησα το πρώτο μου κομπιουτεράκι. Αριθμομηχανή ήταν και παραμένει στο μυαλό μου αυτό που είχε ο κος Κ ο διπλανός μας, που ήταν λογιστής και είχε ένα μαραφέτι με μεγάλα κουμπιά, που είχε κι ένα ρολό χαρτί. 
Η πρώτη μας τηλεόραση είχε τηλεχειριστήριο το οποίο λέγαμε τηλεχειριστήριο, ήταν τετράγωνο κι έπαιρνε πολλές μπαταρίες, και βρισκόταν πάντα στην υποδοχή στο πίσω μέρος της τηλεόρασης, γιατί υπήρχε πιο βολικό τηλεχειριστήριο στο σπίτι, εγώ. Δεν θυμάμαι σε ποιά φάση το τηλεχειριστήριο έγινε τηλεκοντρόλ. Μάλλον στη φάση που όλες οι τηλεοράσεις απόκτησαν τηλεκοντρόλ και το χρησιμοποιούσαν όλοι, κάπου αρχές '90.


----------

